# any tummy mummies on here?



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all I have popped over from the LBGT boards I will be acting as a surrogate to a gay couple. we are planing on starting AI later on this year and was just looking for some one to share stories with. 
Been a surrogate is something I have wanted to do for a long time, I just think its such a wounderfull gift to give someone. I have been very lucky with my children and I want to give someone else that gift.


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck, xx


----------



## melapee29 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, i'm a surrogate for a gay couple too and we are 19+2 weeks pregnant. we have our scan tomorrow tohopefully find out the sex of the baby. We managed to fall pregnant on the third try of insems  Good luck in your journey and hope you guys get a BFP soon x


----------



## JJJ05 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

Also a traditional surrogate for a gay male couple. I'm currently almost 15 weeks pregnant, bit of a long slog for us though with 11 cycles (we did have a 6 month break in the middle though) and 8 cycles of Clomid!

Best of luck.

x


----------



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi thanks for the replys its nice to know thier are others out there like me. we starting to try to concive till after october.


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

If any of you wish to join a ******** group where there are lots of surros in a similar situation to you then let me know. It is a secret group for privacy so you wont find it on ** but if you send me your ** name i can add you to the group (i will meed to add you as a friend first and then you can remove me if you wish). They are all very friendly and there are lots of IPs on it too. They are currently trying to arrange a get together. Xx


----------

